# Climber wanted Newark-Granville Ohio



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2010)

Looking for an experienced climber to work full time on a residential tree crew. We are an accredited tree care company looking to fill this position. Valid driver's license a must, Arborist certification a plus. Interested candidates please submit your resume to [email protected].:


----------



## erif101010 (Aug 18, 2010)

*whats up*

Did you ever work for terry at arbor turf .This is JR . the old school climber .If not sorry >Just thought i new you THANKS


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2010)

nope


----------

